# Dodo Juice Products



## jensttrs (Mar 12, 2010)

Have any of you used products from Dodo Juice if so what and what were your thoughts on the results?

Thanks
Jen


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

I have only used Red Mist, And i am very impressed, I use it every time i wash the car now to give it that ''just waxed'' look 8)


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

i use nothing else, all there products are excellent, and are easy to apply


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Being a Dodo Authorised Detailer and Reseller I know a lot about their products.

The ethos behind Dodo Juice, Quality products without the cost.

Everything with dodo Juice is very easy to use.....is there anything in particular you are looking at ?

Robert


----------



## jensttrs (Mar 12, 2010)

What products would you suggest as a good overall starter pack to give me an idea on how they work on the TT?


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

If Dodo Juice specific:

Shampoo: Born To Be Mild (One of my two top shampoos out there, second is Swissvax Car Bath)
Clay Bar: Supernatural Clay
Clay Lube: Born to be Slippy
Wheel Cleaner: Mellow Yellow
Pre Wax Cleanser: Lime Prime Lite (Lime Prime if you have a machine)
Wax: Take your pick they are all good, but i would choose depending on the colour of the car....
Quick Detailer: Red Mist

But thats only Dodo Juice specific, you then need to think of protecting your alloys, window cleaner, trim (well you could use Dodo Juice for this as well as metal polish).

You also want to make sure you have two buckets and a decent wash mitt: Dodo Juice do a Wookie Fist which i love and has out lasted any wash mitt i have had but expensive at £20 (approx)


----------



## jensttrs (Mar 12, 2010)

Would Lime Prime be ok (I have a G220) as on the product description is says not for soft paints which I know the TT is?


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Lime prime is not really aggressive.....but remember its not just you polish you are using, but the pad as well.


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

jensttrs said:


> Would Lime Prime be ok (I have a G220) as on the product description is says not for soft paints which I know the TT is?


Hi, the TT has HARD paint. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Paul


----------



## jensttrs (Mar 12, 2010)

paulnlowe said:


> jensttrs said:
> 
> 
> > Would Lime Prime be ok (I have a G220) as on the product description is says not for soft paints which I know the TT is?
> ...


I thought Audi's had soft paint :roll: opps my mistake


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Most German paint is hard, if you want soft then look at Jap :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Lime Prime via the G220 is fine, and will offer some correction using a Polishing Pad. I use it often on cars at speed 4-4.5, work it in and then buff with a MF. It certainly is good for a spruce up!


----------

